# Woohoo, will be gone on vacation for a month!



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yup, I will be gone starting Sunday (actually wee hours of Monday). I will be going to Indonesia to scuba dive and do some underwater photography. 

Indonesia is a country made up of thousands of islands.








A hairy frogfish

First, I will be flying (2.5 days traveling....YIKES) to the Island of Sulawesi. That island looks like a monkey with a long tail. I will be staying at the tip of the tail in a place called Lembeh Straits. This place is famous for seeing bizarre and strange creatures that you will see few other places in the world. I have been there before, these are some photos from those trips;

A hairy frogfish










A coconut octopus trying out the fit of a new shell










I have to admit that I won't be roughing it at ALL. This is where I will be staying;

Kasawari Resort


















After diving there for a while, I will be flying to West Papua (formerly Irian Jaya). This is New Guinea. Indonesia went in a took over half of the island and claimed it. I will be on a boat in Cenderawasih Bay where I will be shooting photos of whale sharks. This area is so remote there are no roads and airports, so a boat it is. Not a nasty boat though. Meet the SY Seahorse.










I've never been to this area (on the map it is the north shore in a huge bay right above the I in Irian Jaya) and I have never dived with whale sharks. They are HUGE! This photo is not mine, but you get the idea....










I am so excited I can't wait until I get on that plane!! I will probably only have rare internet connections, but I will attempt to update this thread as often as I can with photos and stories. 

Wish me luck and cast spells to keep the pirates away!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh, Allison, I know you will have such an experience ! And while I am a wee bit jealous , ok, like insanely jealous, I truly wish you a safe and life changing trip,. I can't wait to read your updates. Please do not cheat yourself of one precious moment there trying to worry about the moderating. In the grand scheme of things, it matters not. 

BonVoyage!


----------



## towboater (Aug 19, 2013)

I hope ya have a super great vacation. Lots of good people there, and many things to do.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like you rollers (cops) over there in your neck of the woods make to much money. :lol:

Sounds like alot of fun. Hope the trip goes well.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Oh, Allison, I know you will have such an experience ! And while I am a wee bit jealous , ok, like insanely jealous, I truly wish you a safe and life changing trip,. I can't wait to read your updates. *Please do not cheat yourself of one precious moment there trying to worry about the moderating.* In the grand scheme of things, it matters not.
> 
> BonVoyage!


Moderating???

What's that?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Fort fireman said:


> Sounds like you rollers (cops) over there in your neck of the woods make to much money. :lol:
> 
> Sounds like alot of fun. Hope the trip goes well.


Now, That IS a funny one.....

I work full time as a cop
Work off duty when I can
Teach riding and train on EVERY day off

never

go out to eat
go to concerts/movies/anything


SAVE SAVE SAVE!!

And I am totally aware that I am blessed with a good life and an even better family.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

That sounds like an amazing experience. Have a great time, will be looking for pictures, especially of a whale shark.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Great place to visit and they keep finding new species in Indonesia. Do us all a favor, find another new species and name it Thehorseforum for all of us!

Oh, get us a picture of you swimming with a whale shark will you!


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Now, That IS a funny one.....
> 
> I work full time as a cop
> Work off duty when I can
> ...


Sounds like my life except my side job is running daddy daycare while my roller( cop) wife is out bringing home the bacon. :shock: I used to have 3 jobs but now two little girls wear my out. 

How long have you been diving? I'm thinking of taking my rescue diver class next time it's offered through my dept. the only problem is I like the station I'm at and if they need someone at the dive station that may get me moved. I'm still up in the air about it.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

HAVE A SAFE AND FABULOUS JOURNEY!

So excited to hear about your adventures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

A month?

Have fun :wink:

.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Have a fantastic time!!! I'm soooooo looking forward to your gorgeous pictures when you get back. :grin: :grin:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Just for one or two seconds, think of me while you are soaking up the underwater beauty. K?
I miss diving.
I'll take good care of B. while you are gone.
Have a great and recharging trip.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Fort fireman said:


> Sounds like my life except my side job is running daddy daycare while my roller( cop) wife is out bringing home the bacon. :shock: I used to have 3 jobs but now two little girls wear my out.
> 
> How long have you been diving? I'm thinking of taking my rescue diver class next time it's offered through my dept. the only problem is I like the station I'm at and if they need someone at the dive station that may get me moved. I'm still up in the air about it.


I got certified in 1970 when I was just a lass. Been diving pretty regularly since (except when I was living in the mountains of Colorado...I DON'T do cold water, ever).

Rescue/search recovery diving is not that much fun, but better than sitting behind a desk, I guess. The first time I found a body by touch was too creepy to believe. But, that's another story. Your wife works in LE in NC? Anywhere near my location? Sounds like time for a meet-up as we have lots more in common than just horses!

BTW, where does the name "roller" come from? Never heard that one.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Super jealous! Hope you have a great time, enjoy yourself! Look forward to seeing pics, lots and lots of pics.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have an agenda in Lembeh, of a sort. I really want to get some shots of a hairy octopus, which is as yet an undescribed species. There is almost nothing known about it and it is rarely seen. When you view the video below, you will understand why. Hidden in plain sight!







Named a species after HF? Hmmm.....this octo has no name, yet. Maybe octopus horseforumi. I really hope I get to see one as it is the holy grail for photographers, right now. The way these mandarin fish were 15 years ago...



Sorry, this photo hasn't been worked on and it is a bit messy.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That octopus is really cool! Will cross my fingers that you get to photograph one.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I see why that little ****** is easy to miss, looks like just another piece of vegetation floating in the water.

I learned to dive in the USN and haven't dived since I got out due to other interests taking over (like horses). All of my dive experience was up in Puget Sound, did some snorkeling in various ports of call but never dove them as taking the dive equipment along was to big of a pain. Someday I would like to get back into diving as it's one heck of an experience.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Allison, take me with you!! I'm only a few hours away from you anyway 
Just make a pit stop in Richmond!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Have a great trip, can't wait to see the pics when you get back.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I am with the others in the "insanely jealous boat" but I am also so happy for you that you will be on this amazing trip. I hope you get a ton of pictures to share for those of us who can't experience it first hand. Thanks for that. I also hope that you stay safe and healthy for it. Don't get swallowed by a whale shark. I know they are placid creatures but if you swim in the wrong spot as they are opening their giant mouths, I doubt it would notice prior to swallowing. ha ha


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

So jealous! Have fun!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Started my anti malaria medication today. One pill every day and for a week after I get back. I sure hope it works!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, hope you get to see a whale shark. They are so cool. Don't forget to look up into the trees too. Some beautiful parrot species there. Have fun!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

All packed and ready for my 0300 pick up for the airport. It looks like I am MOVING to Indonesia, instead of just going for a month. These bags don't look big, but they are. The blue suitcase has only camera gear at 49 lbs. The red bag has all my dive gear, clothes, and eveything else I need.

The black bags are carry-on. The suitcase is barely legal size and weigh 30 lbs. I have to make it look like it only weighs 15 lbs. It has some more camera gear as does the backpack. Ridiculous!!


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I want PICTURES, PICTURES, and more PICTURES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The trip started with a near disaster!

I checked in at 0400 with no coffee onboard. That is never a good idea. I left the pouch containing ALL of my flight tickets for the entire trip on the counter! Luckily, someone at the gate asked me how long the flight to Singapore (via Hong Kong) is. When I looked for my tickets........MAJOR Panic!!

They called the check-in counter and they found them. They gave the pouch to the slowest person in the airport. Mind you, the Raleigh airport is small and I was not that far from the counter, but would have to have gone through security again. The flight was boarding and I was still in a panic. Finally, the guy shows up with my pouch in-hand. THANK YOU up there!!

Now, I am in Chicago waiting 14 hours to board my flight to Hong Kong. The lounge is nice with all kinds of free food and drinks (including any adult beverage you could want. Unfortunately, the LAST thing I want at 0800!

The trip marches on........


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, sounds like you have the red eye to Hong Kong... good news!
Also, sounds like you have far too much time to kill...bad news.
Ya staying inside the complex or are ya putting around in the mean time?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Just a quick note from Singapore while I have access to internet. All I can say is FIRST CLASS ROCKS!! Too bad it will probably never happen again.

The flight crew slipped me a great bottle of champagne, but it got nabbed going through security. I guess someone will have a nice bottle with their next meal.

Today is an early flight to Monado on the Island of Sulawesi where we will be going to a nature reserve. I hope to be able to post photos from there, but will have to see.....I am packing a ridiculously HEAVY telephoto lens, so I hope to get photos.

Will post for you soon


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

"They gave the pouch to the slowest person in the airport".... Sounds like even the staff was suffering from lack of coffee! haha Hope you reach your destination soon, and are out there enjoying nature without a care


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad you made it safe and well... Made it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

How exciting! Have fun there!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, I will be posting from my tablet for now on. I have had major electronic failures on this trip. First, my main dive computer fries, for some reason. This will make my diving much more difficult. I will see if I can find a dive shop in city I will be in today to see if there is one to buy. An unexpected expense.

Also, my laptop computer died. My brand new fancy computer! I am heartsick as it means I will have no way to work on my photos during the trip and my main means of storage is now gone. I will have to lug this brick around hoping it can be fixed at home.

On the bright side, yesterday I got up at 4am and went wildlife stalking in a jungle preserve. We were looking for tarsiers, the smallest primates on earth. They are nocturnal and have huge eyes. We found quite a few and I got some great shots. Hopefully, I will find a way to post some. Also saw too many other great critters to list. Again, hopefully will be able to post photos later.

Today we will be seeing an active volcano, one of my passions, a quick trip to a city and off to he diving in the Lembeh Straits.

Have I mentioned how upset I am about my computer? Posting on this tablet is a pain and I apologize for the errors.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

No worries for errors on our end... just have a great time and take tons of pics. Hopefully you can stock up on some jump drives or pic storage of some kind.
If you can't post many pics until you get home and everything on to a another PC, we understand....
True...we may forget all about the fabulous time you are having there and loose some envy for the sights, sounds, and tastes...but hey I think we will survive.

PS.... B ate a few couch cushions and a lamp yesterday. I think she is missing you.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for taking care of her. Just do not let her near you horse and other critters.......


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh? You think I have her at _my_ house??
Not on your life sister.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

This sounds like such a fun and amazing trip!! Enjoy, and I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

WHEW!!

It looks like my computer is trying to make a comeback. It went from refusing to open or show anything on the page other than light and my mouse arrow to working enough to download photos. Not enough to trust any processing, yet. I'm hoping this is my computer fighting off some virus here.

Anyway, the first photo I dared try to post is one of the Tarsier photos I got. Here is the tiny cutie;



I'll try to post more photos later. Keep your fingers crossed I'll get full functioning, soon.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Awwww! Bring me back one!
Fingers crossed for tech issues to self resolve...
Eagerly awaiting next photos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my first go to with computers that are finicky is "turn off completely. wait. cross fingers. pray. turn back on . hold breath and . . . *&[email protected]#! ? what did you get?"


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I got certified in 1970 when I was just a lass. Been diving pretty regularly since (except when I was living in the mountains of Colorado...I DON'T do cold water, ever).
> 
> Rescue/search recovery diving is not that much fun, but better than sitting behind a desk, I guess. The first time I found a body by touch was too creepy to believe. But, that's another story. Your wife works in LE in NC? Anywhere near my location? Sounds like time for a meet-up as we have lots more in common than just horses!
> 
> BTW, where does the name "roller" come from? Never heard that one.


Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Ya, she's a police officer north of charlotte. Been a police officer for about 15 years now. I think. 

The name roller is what alot of the less desirables call CMPD officers in our area. They just spend all their time rolling around in their cars hooking up good boys and legit businessmen standing on corners selling their wears at wee hours of the morning. They also go with the classic " Poe- Poe "

The reason I was looking into getting my rescue dive stuff was just for the knowledge and learning a new skill. Plus with all the required training and upkeep of the certification I would have more than enough hours of bottom time to maintain my padi ( spelling?)cert.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, the diving here is just wonderful!

However, my luck with anything mechanical continues. I was 45 feet deep on a night dive when my regulator malfunctions sending air to the surface in large amounts. Luckily, I have enough air to make a safe ascent. However, I miss a great dive. So much for having the regulator rebuilt before coming here.

Here are a few photos of things I have seen so far;

A Pontohi Pygmy Seahorse which is the size of a grain of rice.



A hairy frogfish



An octopus aptly named a "Wonderpus"



A normal sized seahorse prowling the sand





There is more to come!


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Super cool! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are just amazing photos of amazing creatures. life here is so dull right now. glad to know someone is out there , living it up! keep it up, darlin'!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Amazing photos!
I hope you are enjoying your trip so far.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Today I tried my new GoPro video underwater. It is my first time doing any video. I have no idea how to post the clips here. Maybe someone out there can coach me through it.

I had a bad experience on a night dive two nights ago. Ay 45 feet my regulator malfunctioned. Luckily, I had enough air to safely get to the surface, but my night dive was cut short. I LOVE night diving!! Tonight, in an hour, I will go on another night dive. Hope this one doeas better.

A couple of photos from today. I have so may photos I can't even begin to try sorting through them

This fang blenny had a happy home in a beer bottle!



A female blue ribbon eel lives in a burrow in the sand



A cardinal fish that would look good in anyone's aquarium


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

You are such a lucky woman to be experiencing this!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

My last dive in Lembeh proved to be a really good one. Two of the most poisonous critters in the world made their appearance.

First was a blue ringed octopus. A tiny critter that can sure kill you. Luckily, they would rather show you haw dangerous they can be than to do anything about it. I did not enhance the blue rings. They really do glow.



And I find a banded sea krait hunting on the wall.



A couple of other fun finds were two mating (I think!) giant hermit crabs.



And a giant frogfish who was the size of a football. I love how they use their fins like hands to hold themselves still.




Pack up all our stuff and will be leaving in the morning for West Papua where we will climb aboard the SY Seahorse boat and start looking for the whale sharks.

The big question is.....will I ever go back to North Carolina?????? Stay tuned.....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

UNREAL!!!!! my husband is so jealous that you actually saw a blue ringed octopus.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love them! DD & I have been enjoying creeping your photobucket albums. She is a total beachcomber when we go on vacation and is absolutely fascinated seeing the underwater creatures.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

We are sitting at the Starbucks at the Makasar airport in Sulawesi. I may not have internet for a while after getting on the boat. I'll post when I can. This will be a long day of three different flights to get to West Papua. Hope to post soon.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Love the pictures! I think the tiny seahorse and the blue ringed octopus are so neat. We're all jealous of your adventures.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome stuff! Great finds, fingers crossed you see lots of sharks. The big nice ones of course! Safe travels... Looking forward to seeing more, more, more!!!


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

looks like the trip of a lifetime so far!


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

So cool!!!!
Whats the job market like there? I may think of staying if I were you. Maybe get a job as a dive guide. LOL


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

This WILL be the last post for a while. We were held in Manikwari harbor an extra day. The local chiefs were demanding a bribe to let us leave port. One chief wanted a laptop, but settled for seven hundred dollars instead. The boat owner may be deciding not to do these trips in the future. Without the tourists paying to see these whale sharks, I fear for the safety of these magnificent creatures. Their fins make them very valuable. Only money from tourists might make them more valuable alive. 
We will leaving shortly for a five hour steam to our next site, far from any civilization. I will catch you up when I can.

SELAMAT JALAN !!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you try riding the seahorse?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Make shark fin soup something shameful to eat, if possible. hard to change tradition, but it might be the only way.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow Allison what a wonderful experience you are having!
It seems like coppers worldwide flock to Indo at this time of year - my Sgt and 2 Snr connies just got back from Bali after a month over there. Sgt is an avid diver as well 

You still need to make the short flight across to Aus though! We've got a huge population of blue ringed octopus in South Australia, very close to the shore line. Also some exquisite leafy sea dragons. 

Loving your photos - they are great for procrastinating, traffic fundamentals are not the most exciting study topic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Come to Aus and go to the Whitsundays off the coast of Queensland...most beautiful place I've ever been to and it has FANTASTIC snorkelling!

Dooo eeet...

I've been following this thread and haven't posted...you take gorgeous photos and it looks like you're having a great time!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Chokolate, have you been further north on the GBR out of Pt Douglas? Even more beautiful and far less populated than the Whitsundays 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Kayty said:


> Wow Allison what a wonderful experience you are having!
> It seems like coppers worldwide flock to Indo at this time of year - my Sgt and 2 Snr connies just got back from Bali after a month over there. Sgt is an avid diver as well
> 
> You still need to make the short flight across to Aus though! We've got a huge population of blue ringed octopus in South Australia, very close to the shore line. Also some exquisite leafy sea dragons.
> ...



Police need to get a huge break from their jobs! What better way than visiting such a foreign environment?

I doubt I will be diving South Aus. water. The water's too bloody cold! BRRRRR!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Got into Jakarta, Indonesia last night. I will be leaving for Singapore this evening. All I can say is that the trip aboard the MSY Seahorse was a delight. We had some of the best diving with whale sharks that the boat has had in a good while. At times we had seven sharks swimming around us at a time. They are INCREDIBLE and kindly beasts. I have many photos that I need to go through. The visibility was not the best, but the photos are just fine. WHAT AN EXPERIENCE!! If the finners don't manage to get in there and kill these sharks, then maybe it will get easier and easier for people to go there and experience them. Making them more valuable as long term investments may be their only hope. 

I will post more, if I get wifi on my flight back to the states. 

Right now, I have to get rid of my "sea legs". You get so used to the rocking of the boat, that when you get on land, you still feel that rocking! You can actually get "land sick" just as you can get seasick. The ground feels like it is rocking and heaving all of the time. SIGH!!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, I love whale sharks! I used to be completely obsessed with them when I was younger. Would still love to see them in real life. 

Hope you get your land legs soon enough.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sitting in San Fran airport with a seven hour layover. I have a chance to look at a few of my shark photos. Hope you like them.....

This is a net full of the bait fish that the sharks love. They will suck on the nets, too. The fishermen think they are good luck and will throw some of the bait to them.




One of the up to seven sharks we had at any given time. Some were smaller, some larger. Interestingly, they were all male.



One of our group with one.



A shot out of the water of the "Bagan" (fishing platform) with the fisherman dropping bait fish. They are anchored in 80 meters of water (approx 250 feet).



One of the bigger ones



The sharks sucking bait fish



A close up of some "sucking" of bait fish. Mind you, I am shooting with a 10mm lens. What you don't realize is that I am only a couple of feet away from this guy. A real thrill!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So, they don't eat plankton? is that the basking shark? I get them mixed up.

so glad you got to see these guys. it must have been simply amazing. I so wish we could sit down around a coffee table with your photos and hear all your stories, in detail, and see your face as you tell them. the internet is a very poor cousin to the real thing.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It all looks and sounds wonderful - other than being underwater is one of my worst nightmares.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Chokolate, have you been further north on the GBR out of Pt Douglas? Even more beautiful and far less populated than the Whitsundays
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I never have personally but my parents have and have been talking about taking my sister and I next year because it's so beautiful. That would be really exciting! I was just thinking...in terms of easily accessible places...some of them are REALLY hard to get to (as in, helicopters and the like  )

Those shark photos are so good, Allison! I'm jealous.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> So, they don't eat plankton? is that the basking shark? I get them mixed up.


 
Nurse shark maybe???


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

0.0 WOW.. Im sooo jealous..


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Tiny, basking sharks are very different than whale sharks. So little is known about basking sharks and I have never heard of divers swimming with them. They must stay out in the middle of the oceans, and not close to any shorelines.

Yes, they are plankton eaters, but they can eat slightly larger food, too. Just like the plankton eating whales that will eat sardines in the bait balls. The sharks will spit out the fish that are too large, which is why they chop the fish into smaller pieces.


I am home, finally.

after 34 hours of travel, I am finally laying in my own bed. Everything here is great, thanks to my fantastic critter caretakers. One even welcomed me home with two new pullets I was wanting (chickens). Going back to work will be a chore, but it is essential so that I can start saving for next years trip to Fiji........

Anyone want to join us there? There's room for more.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love the whale shark pics, I can't imagine what it feels like to be in the water with them.MORE pics please


----------



## HoofHearted (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm very late to this thread, but thank you for sharing your incredible journey, Allison!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

HoofHearted said:


> I'm very late to this thread, but thank you for sharing your incredible journey, Allison!


Oh, my....

I am ALWAYS so happy to see you make an appearance! Hope all is going well with you!


----------

